# My thread is missing



## luvs (Apr 16, 2009)

i posted 'bout a project due & its missing now.


----------



## luvs (Apr 16, 2009)

oops, maybe not! my sorries.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 16, 2009)

Is this it, luvs?


----------



## luvs (Apr 17, 2009)

yep, yep, it is! thanks, katie!!!!!


----------



## Alix (Apr 17, 2009)

Sorry luvs, I moved it and then you posted a few minutes after I finished so I figured you knew it had moved and didn't PM you. OOPS!


----------



## luvs (Apr 17, 2009)

awwwww, it's cool, alix!


----------

